# Venison Burger Phillies on the Griddle



## Teal101 (Jul 15, 2020)

I've been doing a lot of cooking on the griddle as of late, its just fast, easy, and cleanup is a breeze.  I actually dont believe I've even used the stove top since we got this thing!  With the Fiancee out of town on work for the next 6 weeks (only coming home one day on the weekend) I am getting to experiment a bit more and chew up some freezer stock.  Last night I had one bell pepper about to expire in the fridge that needed eating...so why not make Phillies!  Stepping away from the usual I grabbed a 1lb pack of deer burger we have from a deer my Fiancee shot two years ago.  It's cut a bit with pork, but has that full forward venison flavor.  Onion and pepper cut up, next came the cheese choice, Provolone, American, or Wizz?  How about all three!

I started with the veggies on to get a good char going on them and soften them up a bit.  Venison went on quickly after that and was liberally seasoned with Plowboys Bovine Bold.  Wizz was in a pot and warmed up.







Ready to do the mix!






Mixed up the veggies then placed one slice of provolone and one slice of american on each of the three piles of mix.  I split the slices in half to get full length coverage on the mix.






Onto a lightly toasted hoagie roll and drizzled with the wizz!







Absolutely fantastic.  The bold flavors from the venison coupled with the seasoning was easily recognizable even in the pile of cheeses.  It was a full on flavor bomb from every angle.  I'm glad I made extra as it was delicious for lunch today and will be tomorrow as well.  Theses are for sure a do again.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2020)

That's a good looking philly! Be happy to help ya with the leftovers 

Ryan


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 15, 2020)

Strong work right there!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks great man nice job!


----------



## gary s (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks mighty Tasty, Nice !!

Gary


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 15, 2020)

Yum. 2 for me please. Nice work bud


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 15, 2020)

Agree , nice cook .


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you all!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks Great, Teal!!!
However I never saw a Ground Beef Sammy called a "Phillie".
But then I've only seen a few Thousand.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow that looks SO good.  I never think to do cheesesteaks but I love em.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 15, 2020)

Can't go wrong with anything deerburger is involved with.  I would jump all over that.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 15, 2020)

Man that looks good! I love cheeseteak anything! I'll take 2 and one for the road plase!


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you gents.  It's not a true "cheesesteak" per say, but its close enough and the flavor was fantastic.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 16, 2020)

Teal101
 You have more willpower than me to save some of that for lunch the next day! Looks darn good.


----------

